# Gali the Alligator



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2008)

My 10 year old son is constantly googling for two of his favourite subjects, low budget horror movies and crocodiles/alligators.

He was thrilled to find this... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOETlkc_nNY_


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2008)

Have him do a search on Gomek, biggest damn lizard I ever saw. He was in the St.Augustine Croc farm, he died but what a huge beast he was..


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

I love it!

dbII


----------



## HoHun (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Graeme,

>My 10 year old son is constantly googling for two of his favourite subjects, low budget horror movies and crocodiles/alligators.

There is a great story by Kipling your son sure would enjoy: "The Undertakers" from the Second Jungle Book. The main story line is narrated by the man-eating monster crocodile of Mugger-Ghat ...

Not too much splatter but a lot of suspense 

(Kipling's Jungle Book is quite a bit more violent than Disney's. No surprise, I guess!)

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 9, 2008)

Ditto!!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2008)

HoHun said:


> Not too much splatter but a lot of suspense



Sadly HoHun, I've failed as a parent! This was his latest selection from Blockbuster this evening...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2008)

Razorback!! Now there's a great movie!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Razorback!! Now there's a great movie!



Yeah it was a 'big' movie for Australia back then Wildcat, with a lot of famous Australian actors involved. Of course this DVD has been 'Digitally Remastered' and includes special features, such as "Grisly deleted extras."


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2008)

Now Graeme...are these really for your Son?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Now Graeme...are these really for your Son?



 

*He* watches them and then writes reviews. Recently it was Lake Placid 2.. (second from the top)

Lake Placid 2 (2007) (TV) - IMDb user comments


----------



## Clave (Feb 9, 2008)

Gali is hilarious


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Yeah it was a 'big' movie for Australia back then Wildcat, with a lot of famous Australian actors involved. Of course this DVD has been 'Digitally Remastered' and includes special features, such as "Grisly deleted extras."



Yep, I'm guilty of renting that DVD aswell!  
Now if your son hasen't already seen it, I can recommend "Tremors", one of my favourite monster flicks as a kid. Otherwise get him into the classics such as "Them!" or "Trantula". Both great movies IMO


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I can recommend "Tremors", one of my favourite monster flicks as a kid. Otherwise get him into the classics such as "Them!" or "Trantula". Both great movies IMO



Thanks for the tips Wildcat. My older sons have been watching the Tremors series for years and they purchased the 4-Disc set last year. I think they ranked the first one with Kevin Bacon as the best.


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Graeme,

>Sadly HoHun, I've failed as a parent! This was his latest selection from Blockbuster this evening...

Somehow, this selection reminds me of the "Calvin and Hobbes" comics ... 

"Tarantula" is a good recommendation ... I like most of the old Jack Arnold films, he's really a master of suspense within the B feature format.

Jack Arnold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He also produced two or three stereoscopic movies, includic the classic "Creature from the Black Lagoon".

Creature from the Black Lagoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wonder if there is a DVD with the stereoscopic version available today ... and how I could view it in stereo! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

